# Question for gravel driveway



## jlbaker79 (Dec 9, 2009)

In Northern Michigan this am we currently have around 5-7 inches and more coming. We have a very long (about a quarter mile) hill ridden gravel driveway (and when I saw hills I mean BIG hills). We have a plow truck that did not come with skids and due to some procrastination still does not have skids. Any recommendations for safely plowing the gravel driveway? I am sure that the ground is still relatively soft. We can't get out to p/u skids until we can get out of the driveway.Any advice would be great. Thanks. Jen


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

By skids, I assume you mean shoes.

Lots of guys/gals don't use them anyway. Couple of options is to bump the plow up so that it isn't resting on the ground.

Others use a pipe on edge. This entails that slit the pipe so it fits over the edge, with some way of fastening it. There are some threads, with pictures, I believe, here on the site.



jlbaker79;896620 said:


> In Northern Michigan this am we currently have around 5-7 inches and more coming. We have a very long (about a quarter mile) hill ridden gravel driveway (and when I saw hills I mean BIG hills). We have a plow truck that did not come with skids and due to some procrastination still does not have skids. Any recommendations for safely plowing the gravel driveway? I am sure that the ground is still relatively soft. We can't get out to p/u skids until we can get out of the driveway.Any advice would be great. Thanks. Jen


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Lots of people will tell you to bump the plow up a little. That works for a level driveway, yet not one with hills in it. I have a gravel driveway and just plowed it. Yes you are correct, the frost is not in the ground deep enough yet (only about 2" of frost in central WI). I did dig in a bit but only when I got too close to the grassy hillside. YES, shoes or the pipe method would help you out in the fall and spring when the ground is not fully frozen.

Matt


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

I plow gravel almost exclusively. 80% of my driveways are 1000ft + Several over 2500ft.

At this time of year I run a 1 3/4" pipe edge and shoes. I set the shoes so the pipe sits up about 1/4". I posted some pics on another thread.

Since you don't have shoes, Put a pipe on it or you'll be ripping up the gravel.


----------

